# best leave-in conditioner?



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

what's the best leave-in conditioner you guys use which is also good value for money (ideally comes in concentrate bottles) and that keeps mats at bay in between grooms?

I've tried "the Stuff" but I don't like the rather strong smell and the way it makes surfaces slippery so would like to try something else. I've also tried Ice on Ice but I found that left a sticky residue so wouldnt use that again, it's also much more expensive than the Stuff. also tried "the Solution" by Double K, happy with the price and mild smell, but it doesn't seem to be keeping the mats at bay like the Stuff does. any suggestions?


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I've used Ice on Ice before but never dealt with any sticky residue. Because of my budget and I like trying out different products, I've tried out Isle of Dogs "leave in conditioner"/spray and it works wonders and I love the smell. Shelton becomes sooo soft and it helps with brushing. It also keeps the dirt off too because he's pretty white considering the amount of times we went to the dog park. People have mentioned in reviews that it smells too "perfumey" but I actually like the smell; its a nice fragrant floral scents and this is coming from someone who doesn't like strong scents. What made me buy/try this one was in an Amazon review where someone used it on a poodle dog they rescued who had terrible hair and using this product, it worked wonders on the poodle. I felt like that was a good enough review to prompt me to try it and I really like this one.

With this one, there's no residue or anything. You can buy the small one (which is what I did) but on their website, I do believe they sell the concentrated formula as well  It's a purple one and it supposed to be for poodles and other similar breeds.


----------

